# RELAY CONTACT GOLD RECOVERY



## keithg (Jan 24, 2011)

How do i remove the gold contacts from the base metal? I think the base metal is tin or bronze.


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jan 24, 2011)

Cut the contacts and treat them with AR process.
Regards.
Manuel


----------



## keithg (Jan 24, 2011)

what is the ar process?


----------



## jimdoc (Jan 24, 2011)

keithg said:


> what is the ar process?



aqua regia

Please do some studying on the forum,while you continue to accumulate scrap to process when you know how to.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Jan 24, 2011)

keithg said:


> what is the ar process?



Really :?:


----------



## Claudie (Jan 24, 2011)

Do you just have this one or do you have a quantity of them?


----------



## teclu (Jan 24, 2011)

hot hno3 35% but be careful to the gas and... of course not in the kitchen!!!
teclu


----------



## patnor1011 (Jan 25, 2011)

Contacts on your picture may not be gold contacts. They can be gold plated (whatever). 
Tin is white, your piece looks more brown colour. You can cut off really small piece with two small contacts on top and process only that piece. 

Read this thread: 
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=8970
and
http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=62&t=8988
Your problem is explained and answered there.


----------

